
Why we're starting a Rust consultancy - shepmaster
http://www.integer32.com/2016/07/11/why-rust.html
======
shepmaster
There's also some good discussion over in the Rust subreddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/4sdncw/why_were_start...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/4sdncw/why_were_starting_a_rust_consultancy/).

